# Falla en TV Philips 21PT9457/44



## columbus (Ago 4, 2015)

Hola a todos, tengo este televisor philips que de un momento a otro no encendio mas, nunca e reparado un televisor antes, pero mi el trabajo de aprender, el chasis es sk4.0l-ca. Lo que hace el televisor es que al momento de encenderlo ase como que quiere prender pero suena un "tic" y no enciende, como si se estuviera protegiendo. Lo primero que hice fue medir en el "IC202"(24c08) si es que tenia tension de standby, y no no tenia, luego media las tensiones de salida del chopper y no tenia ninguna. Finalmente encendi el televisor y medi tension antes del puente de diodos y en el consador de filtro y tenia las tensiones normales, pero igualmente en el secundario del chopper no tenia ninguna tension. Como ultima medida coloque el tester en el +b y encendi el televisor y me aparece la tension correcta creo, digo creo ya que al instante comienza a bajar hasta llegar a 0v.
Que creen que puede ser? Que deberia verificar?

Saludos!!


----------



## pandacba (Ago 4, 2015)

Primero que nada, los TV Philips, no son precisamente para empezar a aprender, se requiere de bastante conocimiento y mucha experiencia (muchos años reparnando estos aparatos)
Cuando decís que mediste a la salida del transformador, dónde lo hiciste, en los terminales de éstos o del lado del catodo de los diodos rectificadores?
Porque luego decís que mediste el +B y la tensión era correcta, se más claro porque lo expuesto es muy confuso.
Para medir tensiones el TV debe estar encendido, apagado solo hay tensiones residuales que se prestan a confusiones


----------



## columbus (Ago 4, 2015)

Hola gracias por responder, las tensiones las medi en el catodo de los diodos y solo en uno tenia una pequeña tension, en el D612 que tenia 1,4v y en todos los demas 0v. La tension a la que me refiero en el +B es en el momento en que enciendo el televisor, mido con el tester en +b y enciendo el tv y me aparece una tension la cual decae a 0v.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 4, 2015)

Y de que  valor es la tensió? que alcanzas a amedir?, es probable que tenga en corto algo, como el fly-back o el TR de salida horizontal, para estos casos se los suele retirar se los mide y para coprobar la fuene se pone como carga una lámpara de filamento de unos 40W


----------



## columbus (Ago 4, 2015)

Hola hice las comprobaciones del transistor pero en la placa, es mejor sacandolo? e leido eso de desvincular la carga de la fuente y probar con una ampolleta pero no entiendo bien los pasos, me podrias guiar?

Saludos!!


----------



## pandacba (Ago 4, 2015)

Desoldas en transistor de salida horizontal, y colocas la lampara entre donde va el colector y masa


----------



## columbus (Ago 5, 2015)

Hola hice lo que me dijiste, coloque la lampara y al encender el televisor la lampara enciende muy poco y como por un segundo. Ademas saque el optoacoplador y esta bueno, comprobe diodos y resistencias del primario y estan correctos, medi tension en C609 y tengo los 300v, ademas medi en C610 y tengo entre 13 y 15v variables. Que mas puedo revisar? o que puede ser la falla?

Saludos!!!


----------



## pandacba (Ago 5, 2015)

Cuando enciende y esta en stnd by la tesión suele ser de unos 60V aprox y si pulsas uno de los botones de los canales o el encendido del control remoto deberia encender con la tensión correcta para luego volver a los 60V


----------



## javiereugenio (Abr 10, 2018)

revisando d304  corrrecto y c305 encuentro 220uF/50v que no corresponde al circuito que dice 100f/35v ? tengo 3 de estos tv dos con falla vertical y el otro no enciende pero suena como si fuera un reloj (tic tac) al acercar el oido,  al tratar de encenderlo


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2018)

Probablemente es la fuente que se protege, saca el TR horizontal y mdedilo casi seguro en corto, coloca un lámpara de unos 40W entre donde va el colector y  masa, proba si enciende y medi el valor d la misma


----------



## Luis FV (Jul 20, 2021)

Solicito ayuda con un televisor Philips modelo 21PT9457/44  chasis SK4.0L. Reemplacé varios componentes (capacitores electrolíticos, resistores de 0.33ohmios de 2 watts y el CI  TDA 4865 AJ.
El primer CI que reemplscé, se dañó. El actual presenta la siguiente falla, que se puede ver en las imágenes.. Ya revisé los componentes de la zona, todos se presentan como normales. Ya no sé qué mas hacer. Y lo peor es que ya la vista me ayuda poco. Agradezco mucho que puedan ayudarme.
La pantalla aparece normal el primer minuto. Luego de ese lapso, presenta la falla que se ve en la segunda foto.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 20, 2021)

Eso solía ser ruido o zumbido, vas atener que usar osciloscopio para detectar el origen de eso, por las dudas anda buscando otro chip.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 20, 2021)

Buenas ¿a qué te refieres con "se dañó "?
Coincido con @sergiot eso tiene más pinta de interferencia que de problema de vertical.

Prueba a tratar de enfriar con "frío", "nieve líquida" o lo que tengáis por ahí.. O con secador de mano sin calor, para ver si varía o se quita.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 20, 2021)

Hace muchos años un caso similar en otro modelo y marca de tv, lo hacia porque el dispador no estaba a masa.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 20, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> Hace muchos años un caso similar en otro modelo y marca de tv, lo hacia porque el dispador no estaba a masa.


Ahora que lo dices.. En un modelo de Elbe de hace más de 30 años, pasaba algo similar, se veían líneas y como chispas que nos hicieron dudar del oscilador de líneas o fugas de alta.

Después de horas de buscar descubrimos que las soldaduras del disipador del transistor de líneas estaban frías y no hacían buen contacto. Al repasarlas se solucionó la avería, que se hizo típica en ese modelo.


----------



## J2C (Jul 20, 2021)

..


Ese tipo de falla es problema de  electrolíticos de vertical incluidos los dos de la alimentación +13V y -13V (C303 y C304) y solo dos electrolíticos C305 y C306 próximos al integrado.


Reemplazalos por capacitores nuevos *NO* usados.



Salu2.-


----------



## Luis FV (Jul 20, 2021)

Les agradezco mucho las sugerencias. Ya cambié todos los electrolíticos del vertical. Probaré las indicaciones de Pinchaválvulas y SergioT. También volveré a cambiar C 305 y C 306, como sugiere J2C, por otras nuevas. Les puse unas recuperadas. Gracias. Comentaré.


----------



## Luis FV (Jul 29, 2021)

Aun sigo con el problema. Cambié C305 y C306 por otras nuevas, resoldé los soportes del disipador de IC vertical y no ha cambiado nada. Como un minuto de encendido el televisor, aparece normal. Luego se presentan las lineas que indican falla. Probé con enfriar con un ventilador y no tiene efecto. Lo que es peor, no lo puedo mantener encendido por mucho tiempo, porque el IC de vertical se daña.


----------

